
Strava Drops a Popular Feature and Drives Users Away - jspash
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kevinmurnane/2019/10/22/strava-drops-a-popular-feature-and-drives-users-away/
======
jspash
This sort of decision confounds me. Without being a fly on the wall at Strava
HQ it's impossible to know why they would do such a thing (any press releases
taken at face value).

This change won't affect most serious users, but it is still a core part of
their offering. Sadly it seems that each update just makes the UI less useful
and more "share-y".

But without a good alternative, I'll be sticking with Strava for the
indefinite future. Hopefully they get back on track and start fixing the long
list of bugs that are meaningful to their super-users.

